# win a $50,000 home makover



## phillylandlord (Sep 29, 2005)

I found this webiste where you can win a $50,000 dollar home makeover, or just take the cash and do what you wish.

I will warn you, there is a lengthy survey to fill out, but what do you care, someone's gotta win that money, small price to pay for 50 grand!  anywho, here is the website address:

http://www.consumerexpressions.com/mrsurvey.cfm?ref=20706

Good Luck!


----------



## designer (Sep 29, 2005)

Any spam mail associated with the survey?  Well, either way thanks for the chance to win big bucks!


----------



## pahomeowner (Oct 3, 2005)

it is a long survey that s for sure, i don't know about spam, I have a pretty good spam filter


----------



## Rumi (Dec 5, 2011)

Look what I found! I wish I'd been in time to win this $50,000.00!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 5, 2011)

Rumi said:


> I wish I'd been in time to win this $50,000.00!



I think you're just a little late...like about 6 years


----------



## Rumi (Dec 6, 2011)

Yea, I went back to the last/first page for this forum while looking at past threads and found it back at the dawn of time, er..., this forum.


----------



## rollingmurphy (Dec 6, 2011)

haha, it's hard to believe this site has been around for so long. i've been creeping for while on here! not that long though. and i wish i would of entered that contest too :trophy: lol


----------

